# Snakes On The Loose Terrifying New York City Residents



## News Bot (Sep 30, 2010)

"There's a giant snake on my toilet," he told cops who arrived at his apartment. 

*Published On:* 29-Sep-10 09:30 AM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Oct 1, 2010)

Hahahaha. "Giant snake", a three foot corn snake is hardly 'giant'.
anyhow, why is the officor in the photo holding it like its venomous???
Strange people!


----------

